# Time4Learning Curriculum?



## Bast (Nov 2, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone else was using this curriculum? We're new to homeschooling so this is our first. It looks to be pretty informative and interactive but I wonder if it is a good choice or if anyone else has tried it and had any problems.


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

My girls are 3 and 5 yrs old. They used Time-for-Learning as a supplement, but not as a primary curriculum. They began to lose interest so I just recently cancelled their accounts. 

I believe they have a free trial period and would suggest signing up and then deciding if it's something you want to pay for monthly.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Time4Learning was our favorite curriculum. DD just loved it. Especially for the younger kids, it's very similar to video games. DD wanted to do her schoolwork. I really like the fact that the system does the grading. You can print out the grades every so often so you can keep track. If your child doesn't get something, (s)he can do it over until the info is understood. 

My daughter was at grade level, below grade level, and above level in different subjects. Time4Learning accommodates such needs. 

You can use this as a total curriculum or as a supplement to another. Look at the sample units and through the parent forum. They also have games on the site. It's far less expensive than most systems. When DD went back to school, they were studying the exact same thing.


----------

